# Fert Tabs Recommendation...***



## flmarinecliff (Jan 3, 2010)

:fish10::animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm

Wondering if anyone out there can recommend a good fert tab? I understand this is something I can somewhat bury into the gravel by the roots? 

Thanks, 
FlMarineCliff

:fish10::fish10::fish10::animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Alot of people use the Seachem Flourish root tabs. I don't use them because I have plants that get their nutrients from the water...Java Fern, Anubias, Java Moss.

I did just purchase a few of the Flourish liquid products...I'm curious to see the change they make to my tank!


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

Yup! Seachem Flourish is good stuff.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I have an amazon sword, anubia's, and java ferns. I use the seachem flourish tabs for the amazon only. What kind of plants do you have. Many types don't require fert tabs.


----------

